# The 1959 Schwinn Debutante, $3000,



## oldfart36 (Mar 21, 2016)

+++I don't usually post here, but saw this add in the KC Craigs listing, and couldn't resist!!!!! Just shows, that some people really shouldn't be allowed to reproduce!!! LOL+++


+++The add reads as follows. I've copied and pasted, so to quote it exactly::+++

1959 Schwinn Debutante Powder Blue - $3000 (Kansas City, MO)

M I S S I O N
This vintage bike would be a great accessory to a restaurant, bar or business as decor.
The price is what it is to discourage chop shops.

C O N D I T I O N
The tires are flat.
The horn doesn't work. 
The bike is in "as is" condition and could use cleaning & restoration.

Serious Buyers Only.


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 21, 2016)

I'll admit the price will certainly discourage chop shops.....and just about everyone else..did notice that crazydave found one in FL for 1/10th the price...


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 21, 2016)

One tenth sounds about right,only because of the headlights.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 21, 2016)

It's TAX TIME...happens at this time on eBay as well.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 21, 2016)

I just need the lights, anyone wanna gimme 2800 for the rest of it?! lololololol


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 21, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I just need the lights, anyone wanna gimme 2800 for the rest of it?! lololololol





Certainly, go buy it now and I'll stuff a letter wit da cash right here:


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 21, 2016)

Actually myself and another person have contacted this person for fun and curiosity.  It appears they are serious(ly deranged)


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 21, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Actually myself and another person have contacted this person for fun and curiosity.  It appears they are serious(ly deranged)




Did you really??? Man, we got to hear this!!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 21, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Actually myself and another person have contacted this person for fun and curiosity.  It appears they are seriously (deranged)




That's great I got more where that came from. Tell him we'll pay double! if he'll ship it too:



 ly


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 21, 2016)

Well I sent a message saying I would like to come pick it up immediately and it would make a great display for my small business,  no response, I sent another more believable message, no response.....but another person got them to email back and they were quit firm on price so he told them the post was going around the internet as a laughing stock.....I was kinda hoping I could get it for the lights


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 21, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 22, 2016)

They have changed the ad..the previous ad stated they had offers from collectors wanting to pay something stupid like $1500.,$1200 and like $900. Definitely on the poop!  It's almost as bad as the Hawthorne ad for a girls nothing bike that was $1000. now lowered to $650.
Think I will load up a few of my bikes and take them to put on consignment.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 22, 2016)

Hmmm, I get the same ad, are there two maniacs running around with debutantes? (well 3 including me?!) lolooolol
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bik/5465822557.html


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 23, 2016)

Sure am glad they made it "Serious Buyers Only"  Lmao


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 24, 2016)

This appears to be the exact same bike (I remember the reflector stuck on the tank) that was listed on CL about 2-3 years ago for an outrageous price, supposedly by the woman who bought it new. She was bat-sh#t-crazy. Is it still her, or did she sell it to someone just as nuts? Hmmm.....

Darcie


----------

